# Hydraulic Turn Kit



## Bikeman (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a hydraulic turn kit for the Moose plows: http://www.fuse-powersports.com/products/item_details.php?ProductID=2410F

Looks super beefy, and has a relief valve to protect it if you smack a curb. Anyone used one of these?


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought about buying that but for $800 i could buy two power pivots. Not to mention its SUPER SLOW.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Ouch!! The price went up a hundred bucks.


----------

